# Aberdeen Trawler "Doreen Johnson"



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a photograph of the steam trawler "Doreen Johnson", which fished out of Aberdeen until the late 1950s, when she, and most of her ilk, were scrapped?

Someone has commissioned me to paint a picture of her, and it would be helpful to find out as much as I can about her - number, owners, hull colour etc. The people who have commissioned the artwork know that I will only be able to do the job subject to finding out sufficient details to do so!

I look forward, hopefully, to hearing from you.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Go to ...
http://float-trawlers.lancashire.gov.uk/index.php?
Doreen Johnston
and
http://www.grantontrawlers.com/Trawlers/Doreen Johnston GN 27.htm
all the best, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

As Netherley
http://www.teesships2.freeuk.com/070623netherley.htm


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

As William Gillett
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=21254


----------



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot for taking the trouble to reply. I think there is an amazing coincidence here. The trawler I am seeking was definitely still called "Doreen Johnson (not Johnston), and was still fishing out of Aberdeen under that name, round about 1958.

I remember the "George R Wood" well. She looked rather incongruous with her "sawn-off" funnel, perpendicular bow and cutter stern! Her hull was green.

Thanks again, but I think further research will be necessary. Someone with a copy of Olsen's Almanack for 1958 would have her number at least.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Nothing lost, as eventually someone will want the other one, and/or want a comparison. I always think it is worth having the alternatives as well as known details to be able to disseminate what is already known or not. A challenge indeed ... Best of luck with the search, Raymond


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

She was DOREEN JOHNSTON ((144563) owned by Ailsa Craig Fishing Co Ltd, Aberdeen (George R. Wood, manager) 1958-1960. Built in 1919 by Ritchie, Graham & Milne, Glasgow for the Admiralty as the 'Strath' class trawler WILLIAM GILLETT (Ad.No.3766) and completed as a fishing vessel, She was was transferred to the Air Ministry and in 1925 renamed ADASTRAL. Her history is outlined on www.grantontrawlers.com. All previous comments are correct.
Gil.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

So, as listed by Gerald Toghill, pp192?, complete with photograph.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

1956 olsens lists Doreen Johnston A723, owned Ailsa Craig Fishing Co, Abdeen. built 1919 Glasgow.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry typo, Ailsa Craig from W & J C Johnston, Granton was in late 1953.
Gil.


----------



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks to Gil Mayes, Grahamtowa, and apologies to Treeve for quibbling!

I'll pass on your information to the person who is considering the commission, and see if he wishes to proceed.

I'm grateful for your help.


----------

